# Bremshebel für Kinder



## dichterDichter (1. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

am Tretroller meiner Tochter (12" Räder) sind V-Brakes verbaut dir mir kjeden Nerv rauben. Ich würde die gerne ersetzen. Hauptsächlich will ich ordentliche Bremsgriffe anbauen. Habt ihr Empfehlungen für Bremsgriffe für Kinder?  (Alter: 6)

Aktuell verbaut: Tektro V-Brakes mit irgend einem Noname Hebel (Sparkle). Der Bremshebel verkeilt sich ab und zu an deiner eigenen Nietung.


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Januar 2021)

12" und 6 Jahre... Eventuell hilft einfach ein neues Rad? Oder hat sich ein Tippfehler eingeschlichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dichterDichter (1. Januar 2021)

Hi, ne, die Räder sind 12". Es ist ja ein Tretroller von Yedoo. Ich hab noch überlegt ob ich das überhaupt schreibe  Ein Ordentliches Fahrrad mit ordendlichen Bremsen ist vorhanden. Das am Yedoo verbaute Material ist einfach nur Schrott. Da sie den Roller aber immer noch gerne ab und zu nutzt, will ich die ersetzen.


----------



## Ivenl (1. Januar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> 12" und 6 Jahre... Eventuell hilft einfach ein neues Rad? Oder hat sich ein Tippfehler eingeschlichen?


Tretroller 
Tektro jl350-rs sind gut


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Januar 2021)

dichterDichter schrieb:


> Hi, ne, die Räder sind 12". Es ist ja ein Tretroller von Yedoo. Ich hab noch überlegt ob ich das überhaupt schreibe  Ein Ordentliches Fahrrad mit ordendlichen Bremsen ist vorhanden. Das am Yedoo verbaute Material ist einfach nur Schrott. Da sie den Roller aber immer noch gerne ab und zu nutzt, will ich die ersetzen.


Das Tretroroller hab ich doch glatt Überlesen...


----------



## tjm_ (1. Januar 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Tretroller
> Tektro jl350-rs sind gut


2nded.

Habe die gerade am 20" für ein vierjähriges Kind angebaut. Die sind super. Vor allem schön kurz, also als Zweifingerhebel nutzbar. Damit bleiben zwei Finger am Lenkergriff und geben Sicherheit.

Am 16" waren die mit 90mm langen Bremsen verbaut, am 20" nun mit 105mm langen. Gegen trotzdem noch gut.

t.


----------



## dichterDichter (1. Januar 2021)

cool. ich frage mich nur wo ich die herbekomme. die eins größeren gibt es online, die js350 (bzw. js352) finde ich nicht. mag auch an der aktuelle import-situation aus CN liegen. Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für den Tip.


----------



## Binem (2. Januar 2021)

dichterDichter schrieb:


> cool. ich frage mich nur wo ich die herbekomme. die eins größeren gibt es online, die js350 (bzw. js352) finde ich nicht. mag auch an der aktuelle import-situation aus CN liegen. Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für den Tip.











						Tektro JL350-RS V Kinderbremsgriff
					

Bitte auswählen: Passend für Lenkerdurchmesser 22,2 mm: z.B. Frogbike Tadpole, Frog 40-52, Kubikes 20 Zoll, Kania 20 Toll, Woom 4,.... Haben teils…




					www.kaniabikes.com
				



hier gibt es für links und rechts


----------



## tjm_ (2. Januar 2021)

Ich habe letztens de facto neue über eBay-Kleinanzeigen von einem Fahrradhändler gekauft. Gibt immer mal wieder welche, die von Umbauten übrig bleiben. Ich habe für zwei Stück inklusive Versand 20€ bezahlt.

t.


----------



## tjm_ (2. Januar 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> Tektro JL350-RS V Kinderbremsgriff
> 
> 
> Bitte auswählen: Passend für Lenkerdurchmesser 22,2 mm: z.B. Frogbike Tadpole, Frog 40-52, Kubikes 20 Zoll, Kania 20 Toll, Woom 4,.... Haben teils…
> ...


Achtet da auf den Lenkerdurchmesser. 19mm ist bei 14" und 16" verbreitet, sonst nicht. 21mm kenne ich überhaupt nicht. Üblich ist 22mm.

t.


----------



## Binem (2. Januar 2021)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Achtet da auf den Lenkerdurchmesser. 19mm ist bei 14" und 16" verbreitet, sonst nicht. 21mm kenne ich überhaupt nicht. Üblich ist 22mm.
> 
> t.


Oder nachmessen...21 passt auf den Standard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tjm_ (2. Januar 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> Oder nachmessen...21 passt auf den Standard


Wie meinst du das? Meinst du, der Hebel für 21mm passe auf Standardlenker mit 22,2mm Durchmesser? Warum gibt's dann überhaupt noch einen größeren und warum passen hier die Hebel für 22mm und der Standardlenker so exakt?

t.


----------



## Binem (3. Januar 2021)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Meinst du, der Hebel für 21mm passe auf Standardlenker mit 22,2mm Durchmesser? Warum gibt's dann überhaupt noch einen größeren und warum passen hier die Hebel für 22mm und der Standardlenker so exakt?
> 
> t.


Im drop-down menu gibt es 19 und 22,2 . Die  größeren passen auf einen Standardlenker. Bei uns ein gekürzter richey flatbar. Ich hatte keine Probleme bei der Montage. Warum im Text 21mm stehen weiss ich nicht. Aber der Shopbetreiber ist telefonisch sehr hilfreich aus meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## vorw-nach-weit (3. Januar 2021)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens de facto neue über eBay-Kleinanzeigen von einem Fahrradhändler gekauft. Gibt immer mal wieder welche, die von Umbauten übrig bleiben. Ich habe für zwei Stück inklusive Versand 20€ bezahlt.
> 
> t.


Da haben wir wahrscheinlich bei dem gleichen Händler gekauft. Anzeige lief unter dem Titel "TEKTRO Bremshebel für Kinder". 

Habe sie am Rad für unseren 3 jährigen verbaut. Wenn die Fahrerin schon 6 ist, passen eventuell auch schon die nächst größeren von Tektro, ich glaube Tektro JL 510?


----------



## tjm_ (3. Januar 2021)

vorw-nach-weit schrieb:


> Da haben wir wahrscheinlich bei dem gleichen Händler gekauft. Anzeige lief unter dem Titel "TEKTRO Bremshebel für Kinder".


Ja, in der Tat. Die Welt ist klein. ;-)

t.


----------



## fred-funkel (22. Februar 2021)

oh, die könnte ich auch brauchen, scheint aber bei ebay nicht mehr gelistet zu sein. bräuchte nur einen rechts.


----------



## dichterDichter (22. Februar 2021)

Hab jetzt die CONTEC BL-K10 als Alternative gekauft. Sind super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vorw-nach-weit (22. Februar 2021)

fred-funkel schrieb:


> oh, die könnte ich auch brauchen, scheint aber bei ebay nicht mehr gelistet zu sein. bräuchte nur einen rechts.


Aktuell sind wieder welche verfügbar :









						Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Nordstadt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## fred-funkel (22. Februar 2021)

crazy, gerade gesucht und nix gefunden. die augen wohl zu müde von zuviel Zoom.
*Aber sind das dann sicher die js350?*

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## tjm_ (22. Februar 2021)

vorw-nach-weit schrieb:


> Aktuell sind wieder welche verfügbar :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau bei dem hatte (nicht nur) ich unsere auch gekauft. Der scheint öfter welche anzubieten. Das Foto kommt mir auch noch bekannt vor. ;-)

t.


----------



## fred-funkel (22. Februar 2021)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Genau bei dem hatte (nicht nur) ich unsere auch gekauft. Der scheint öfter welche anzubieten. Das Foto kommt mir auch noch bekannt vor. ;-)
> 
> t.


----------



## vorw-nach-weit (23. Februar 2021)

fred-funkel schrieb:


> crazy, gerade gesucht und nix gefunden. die augen wohl zu müde von zuviel Zoom.
> *Aber sind das dann sicher die js350?*
> 
> Vielen Dank!!



Hi, das sind die JL350-RS, also für 22,2mm Lenker:






						1TEKTRO BRAKE SYSTEMS - Products
					

TEKTRO BRAKE SYSTEMS - Product, Disc, Brake, Lever, Disc Pads, Brake Pads, Accessories, MTB Road, Cyclocross, TT / Triathlon, Recreation, BMX, E-Bike.




					www.tektro.com
				




Sollten aber auch an dünnere Lenker passen, wenn man etwas bastelt.


Edit.: Die Bremshebel sind in beiden Größen übrigens auch wieder bei kaniabikes verfügbar, falls ebay Kleinanzeigen schon weg ist (leider teuer):



			https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer/zubehoer-14-zoller/tektro-jl350-rs-v-kinderbremsgriff/72?number=JL350-re22%200,08%20kg


----------



## Hopi_muc (28. April 2021)

Hallo, ich hab noch ein Paar Tektro JL350 in 19mm NEU rumliegen. falls jemand Interesse hat. ich brauche 22,2 mm ;-(
würde auch tauschen ;-)


----------



## Tharful (10. März 2022)

Kann man mit den Tektro Hebel auch mechanische Scheibenbremsen betätigen, oder nur V Brake ?


----------



## Daniel_de_foe (10. März 2022)

Das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist dasselbe. Hebel für V-Brake sind auch für mechanische Scheibenbremsen geeignet.


----------



## Hellspawn (10. März 2022)

Daniel_de_foe schrieb:


> Das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist dasselbe. Hebel für V-Brake sind auch für mechanische Scheibenbremsen geeignet.


Außer, wenn man "Road"-Bremsen hat. Dann braucht man Cantihebel. Kommt aber selten vor, wenn man es nicht mit purer Absicht macht.


----------



## vorw-nach-weit (11. März 2022)

Also meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Tektro Kinderhebel JL350 für kurze V-Brake (90mm) geeignet, ziehen also eher eine Zuglänge wie Cantihebel. Ich würde sie also eher mit Road Scheibenbremsen kombinieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_de_foe (11. März 2022)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> Außer, wenn man "Road"-Bremsen hat. Dann braucht man Cantihebel. Kommt aber selten vor, wenn man es nicht mit purer Absicht macht.



Hast du die Erfahrung gemacht? Ich habe nämlich die Möglichkeit, an die Avid BB5 Road ranzukommen.

Von der Theorie her bin ich mir dir vollkommen einer Meinung, da muss es wegen des Übersetzungsverhältnisses einen Unterschied geben, aber ich finde in den Beschreibungen nur: "kompatibel mit allen Bremshebeln", also auch den ohne Einstellungsschraube und auch in den Einbauanleitungen nichts. Außerdem sehen für mich beide Bremsen identisch aus, bis auf die Farbe.


----------



## Hellspawn (11. März 2022)

Daniel_de_foe schrieb:


> Hast du die Erfahrung gemacht? Ich habe nämlich die Möglichkeit, an die Avid BB5 Road ranzukommen.
> 
> Von der Theorie her bin ich mir dir vollkommen einer Meinung, da muss es wegen des Übersetzungsverhältnisses einen Unterschied geben, aber ich finde in den Beschreibungen nur: "kompatibel mit allen Bremshebeln", also auch den ohne Einstellungsschraube und auch in den Einbauanleitungen nichts. Außerdem sehen für mich beide Bremsen identisch aus, bis auf die Farbe.


Gemeint ist sicher "mit allen Road-Hebeln". Road Bremshebel waren immer klassischerweise wie Cantis übersetzt. Desshalb braucht man eben Road-Übersetzte Scheibenbremsen, weil es sonst nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Daniel_de_foe (12. März 2022)

Ne, das wäre, wie erwähnt, eben auch meine Vermutung. Aber es gibt gar keine Avid Bremshebel für Cantis / Rennräder mehr. Hatte noch nie eine Avid BB in den Händen, deswegen würde ich echt gerne wissen, wie das mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis funktionieren soll, wenn Hebelweg etc. völlig identisch sind.


----------



## Hellspawn (12. März 2022)

Auf den Hebeln steht halt Sram und nicht Avid drauf. (Oder halt Shimano oder sonst was)
Die Übersetzung passiert im Innenleben.


----------



## Daniel_de_foe (13. März 2022)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> Auf den Hebeln steht halt Sram und nicht Avid drauf. (Oder halt Shimano oder sonst was)
> Die Übersetzung passiert im Innenleben.



Möchte nicht unnötig OT produzieren, aber ich glaube, ich hatte mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Wir wissen sicherlich beide, wie das Übersetzungsverhältnis im inneren der Bremshebel aussieht und welche Hebel (inkl. Verstellmechanismus) es seit Anbeginn der V-Brake durch Shimano (oder Wendler, Pauls für die Nerds) es dafür gegeben hat.

Mir stellt sich aber die Frage, wie der Geberzylinder die unterschiedliche Hebelwirkung produzieren soll, wenn er genauso aussieht und damit denselben Hebelweg produziert. Das wäre ja im Grunde so, als würde Avid auf eine ihrer V-Brakes "Road" schreiben.


----------



## tjm_ (13. März 2022)

Daniel_de_foe schrieb:


> Möchte nicht unnötig OT produzieren, aber ich glaube, ich hatte mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Wir wissen sicherlich beide, wie das Übersetzungsverhältnis im inneren der Bremshebel aussieht und welche Hebel (inkl. Verstellmechanismus) es seit Anbeginn der V-Brake durch Shimano (oder Wendler, Pauls für die Nerds) es dafür gegeben hat.
> 
> Mir stellt sich aber die Frage, wie der Geberzylinder die unterschiedliche Hebelwirkung produzieren soll, wenn er genauso aussieht und damit denselben Hebelweg produziert. Das wäre ja im Grunde so, als würde Avid auf eine ihrer V-Brakes "Road" schreiben.


Ich versteh die Diskussion nicht. Die BB gibt's in zwei Versionen: Mountain und Road. Mountain braucht langen Seilweg, Road kurzen. Da beide Bremsen identisch aussehen und die gleiche Länge des Hebels haben, sind vermutlich intern die Rampen, durch die die Drehbewegung von Hebel in Verschiebung des Bremsbelags und letztlich Druck gewandelt wird, mit unterschiedlicher Steigung ausgeführt. Paul Clamper etwa sind da anders, bei denen kann man sogar den Hebel tauschen.

Mountain werden mit üblichen Bremshebeln genutzt, Road mit mechanischen Rennradbremshebeln. Die haben den kurzen Weg.

t.


----------



## Hellspawn (13. März 2022)

Daniel_de_foe schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich aber die Frage, wie der Geberzylinder die unterschiedliche Hebelwirkung produzieren soll, wenn er genauso aussieht und damit denselben Hebelweg produziert. Das wäre ja im Grunde so, als würde Avid auf eine ihrer V-Brakes "Road" schreiben.


tjm hat das ja schon geschrieben. Von aussen sieht die Bremse gleich aus, aber in deren Innenleben wird der Seilzug unterschiedlich in Bewegung des Bremsbelags übersetzt.


----------



## Daniel_de_foe (13. März 2022)

Jo besten Dank. Habe die BB5 Mountain bestellt. Ich schraub die mal auf und schau mir genau an, wie die funktioniert


----------



## tjm_ (13. März 2022)

Daniel_de_foe schrieb:


> Jo besten Dank. Habe die BB5 Mountain bestellt. Ich schraub die mal auf und schau mir genau an, wie die funktioniert


Das ist hier doch schon ganz gut zu erkennen:








						Avid Ersatzteile BB7 MTB/Road Bremssattel
					

Ausführungen:1 / rot Verstellrad Kit für BB7 Bremssattel (2008-2016) Herstellernummer: 11.5311.619.010 2 / universal, MTB Schrauben Kit für BB7 MTB Bremssattel (2008-2016) Herstellernummer: 11.5015.008.000 2 / universal, Road Schrauben Kit für BB7 Ro




					www.bike-components.de
				




Die Paul Bremse funktioniert ähnlich, hier gibt's eine übersichtliche Darstellung:


			https://www.paulcomp.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/klamper-2.jpg
		


t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vorw-nach-weit (14. März 2022)

Ich glaube die Frage von Daniel zielte von Anfang an darauf ab, wo der der technische Unterschied zwischen MTB und Road ist, wo sie doch von außen gleich aus sehen. Ich hätte auch gedacht, dass das über einen anderen Hebelarm am Bremssattel gelöst wird. Von außen scheinen sie aber gleich zu sein, also scheint es eher auf die inneren Werte anzukommen  

@Daniel_de_foe Welche Bremshebel willst Du nutzen?


----------



## Daniel_de_foe (14. März 2022)

Ich bin da noch sehr unschlüssig. Ich glaube, zwei Finger Bremshebel, wie die Avid, sind für Gripshift einfach zu kurz. Dachte vielleicht an Shimano Claris, die sind relativ günstig, leicht und lang. Bin aber für Vorschläge zu haben.


----------

